# 98 Maxima knock sensor and oil light



## Nicole84 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a 98 Maxima and the check engine light came on when I took it for the diagnostic test it said a knocksensor code and the mass air flow sensor. The problem is that I do not know what one to fix first and now my oil light keeps coming on what could be causing it. I called a Nissan dealer and they told me that the knock sensor wont make the check engine come in but it can mess with other parts of the car which would make the light come on. Does the knock sensor have any control over the oil light coming on. If not I have to fix the oil pump and that is expensive cause of the labor involved. Please help


----------

